# Winter Walk to School



## PixelRabbit (Dec 11, 2014)

This morning we were out and about early to drop Miss Alice off at the vets to get spayed (awwww), on our way home we passed the Mennonite school and this fellow was having a chilly walk to school.

Would love to hear your thoughts, thanks for taking a look!




IMG_5128bw-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Dec 11, 2014)

I would put this on my wall!


----------



## pgriz (Dec 11, 2014)

^^ for sure.  And that is a long, long. long walk.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kawaracer (Dec 11, 2014)

This tells a story


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks Kawaracer, I agree


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 11, 2014)

What they said.  Love the format.  Ed


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 11, 2014)

composition is just perfection.
I might diddle around with the contrast, there is a lot of ugly grey and the boys coat is almost featureless.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 11, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 11, 2014)

Very nice!     Reminds me of what I tell my kids."when I was a kid I had to walk to school, and it was up hill both ways,get walking"


----------



## sleist (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 12, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> composition is just perfection.
> I might diddle around with the contrast, there is a lot of ugly grey and the boys coat is almost featureless.


Thanks so much all!!

Lew thanks for your thoughts   I don't think the resizing for the web did the little fellow's coat any favour, there is more detail in the large version but still not a whole lot.  As for the grey, I did waver a bit on the conversion, there is a lot of detail in there available to be brought out but I felt that the conversion with more detail took away from the boy to a certain extent, perhaps somewhere between where I have it now and lots of detail, I may play a bit with it.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 12, 2014)

Well worth printing ... *large*.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks Gary!  I agree, this one begs to be big.
I checked out your website, and must say wow, I love your B&W work!  Fantastic!!


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 12, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks Gary!  I agree, this one begs to be big.
> I checked out your website, and must say wow, I love your B&W work!  Fantastic!!


Thank you. 

How about some details, camera ... lens ... et cetera. What made you stop to capture this image? 

Gary

PS- Good luck with the pooch, I hope the pain is minimal.
G


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks Gary, Alice had a tough night but is resting nicely now, hopefully the worst is over for the little dear!

I'd be happy to share the details but I don't think the settings will make much sense  
Gear was my 60D with 18-200 Kit lens.  
Shot was taken from a moving vehicle.
Camera settings:  1/60 F10 ISO1000

The settings seem a little ... odd yes? lol  Well there is a reason, when we drive I shoot from the vehicle with slow shutter speeds and higher Fstops for my Fine Art in Motion set, if we had stopped I certainly would have drawn the little fella's attention and risked disrespecting him by taking his picture as he "posed" which is bad when shooting Mennonites since it creates a "graven image".  If I was taking this shot from a standstill or had time to change up my settings I would have done things a little differently but alas I work with what I have at the time and panned quite effectively to compensate.


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 12, 2014)

Gotta say I agree with everyone. Great shot.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks fotomonkey


----------



## timor (Dec 13, 2014)

Judy is back... Perfect.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 13, 2014)

This is such a fantastic shot.


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 13, 2014)

It has a "classic" feel to it, very nice composition.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks all 



timor said:


> Judy is back... Perfect.


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Seadawg (Dec 15, 2014)

Very nice shot..


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you Seadawg


----------



## Woodsman (Dec 21, 2014)

Excellent, keeps me going back for another look.


----------



## limr (Dec 21, 2014)

Why has no one nominated this yet??

Let me fix that:
December POTM Nomination Thread | Page 2 | Photography Forum


----------



## mingxuan (Dec 22, 2014)

first of all, I have thought that you should make the road in front of her longer than the road behind her. but a moment later,I got that your pic told me that she had walked a long distance! 
nice pic!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks so much all!  Woodsman, perrrrfect!  Mingxuan, welcome to the forum and thank you! 
Lenny!  Aw thanks hon! :hugs:


----------

